# Book recommendations on toddler behavior and parenting?



## Debobu (Jul 10, 2009)

HI

Can anyone recommend books that help with toddler parenting- and give suggestions on how to deal with the typical 2 yr old issues?

Thanks!!


----------



## mamaluvs (Nov 9, 2007)

I really enjoyed Positive Discipline for your Preschooler by Jane Nelson. I read last summer when DD was closer to 3 but it might still work for you. I've read a lot of GD books and enjoyed lots of them but what I usually find is that the philosophy is so hard to apply to young children. Nelson's book is very good at explaining the development of preschoolers, making it easier to understand why they behave the way they do. For me, that helps me have way more patience for DD's behavior. Her "methods" are also more concrete than what I read in other books. For example, most GD books that I've read really emphasize the reasoning with and explaining things and talking part of discipline, which I think is super important, just not so effective when dealing with my 2 or 3 year old. Her reasoning skills just aren't there yet. Sorry for the long post, I tend to ramble...


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I also like that book. http://www.amazon.com/Positive-Discipline-Preschoolers-Years-Raising-Responsible/dp/0307341607

I'm re-reading it right now on my Nook. I had this book in the early 80s, and it was slightly different (and more for preschool teachers) but some parts are exactly the same, which I love.

I love how they mention things that kids at that age actually say, like "wanna see my underpants?" I have a house full of three year olds and have been working with them since 1982, and they've always said that to me. What on earth did kids say before Underoos were invented?

http://www.amazon.com/Kids-Are-Worth-Giving-Discipline/dp/0060014318/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1296507808&sr=1-1 I was also going to see if they have anything from Barbara Coloroso for Nook. "Kids are Worth it" looks really good.


----------



## caenach (Jun 21, 2008)

I think, so far, "Playful Parenting" by Lawrence Cohen (http://www.amazon.com/Playful-Parenting-Lawrence-J-Cohen/dp/0345442865/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296509886&sr=8-1) has been the most helpful. I think of it often in situations with my almost-2.5-year-old, and whenever I begin to feel frustrated or out-of-sorts with our parenting situation, I am reminded to try some of the techniques in the book.

I'm just now starting to find "How to Talk so Kids Will Listen..." to be increasingly helpful, as DD becomes more verbal. http://www.amazon.com/How-Talk-Kids-Will-Listen/dp/0380811960/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1296509924&sr=1-1

Those are my favorites so far!


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

I really liked Raising Your Spirited Child by Mary Kurcinka ( http://www.amazon.com/Raising-Your-Spirited-Child-Rev/dp/0060739665/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296515754&sr=8-2 ) and her Kids Parents and Power Struggles ( http://www.amazon.com/Kids-Parents-Power-Struggles-Lifetime/dp/0060930438/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296515754&sr=8-1 0 ). Both books focus on the role temperament plays in misbehavior and how understanding your child better can help prevent it or help you deal with it when it does happen. The power struggle book also suggests focusing on the emotions behind the behavior and dealing with the underlying cause of misbehavior instead of reacting to just the behavior.


----------



## Debobu (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the recommendations!!!!


----------

